# Rats with guinea pig.



## liana (Dec 4, 2013)

My sister in law just got a guinea pig and wanted to know if my rats and her guinea pig can play together. I first told her it wouldnt be a good idea seeing how rats tend to attack other animals. But just wanted to double check.
Her guinea pig and my rats are males and at 2 months of age, I think at this point I would be more scared of the guinea pig attacking my rats seeing how he is bigger than them.
I prob wont let them play together, especial as she just got him, from a pet store and im worried he could have any diseases (he came with an extra toe and a scab on his ear).
Does anyone have both and let them play together?


----------



## Sylver (Sep 5, 2013)

I know they attack mice, but probably because those are smaller than they are. I've had them get along famously with rabbits before. Never tried guinea pigs though.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I wouldnt. If the pig is a Boar he might act aggressive, but more than likely he will be extremely frightened. She needs to get him another pig as a friend instead. Pig and rats interact so differently that it is probably best to keep it within species. I have seen pigs and rats get along fine but I have also seen it go the other way


----------



## RatloverDan (Jul 21, 2013)

We introduced our rats to our housemates guineas a few times. 

It was on neutral ground and only one of each at a time. 

The rats were fascinated but the guineas didn't seem very interested. We worried they may be hiding stress so did not try again. 

They played outside in summer in very close quarters and completely ignored each other. 

They were all under 6 months at the time. 

I think it's good to have a quarantine period. 

Ultimately if you can trust your rats and trust your viewing of their behaviour and your sister can do the same with her guineas it's no harm in trying.

I know a lot of people would say never introduce animals of different species. But if you feel no animal is stressed you'll be fine to give it a go. If nothing else it's enrichment for them to deal with a different situation. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

The scab on the ear might be mites.


----------



## liana (Dec 4, 2013)

Okay, I think ill wait to see if the guinea pig is sick or has mites before introducing them, then ill prob let Totoro see him first because he is calmer with me.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think it would cause a lot of stress for the rat's predatory/prey nature and certainly the guinea's prey drive.


----------



## RatloverDan (Jul 21, 2013)

liana said:


> Okay, I think ill wait to see if the guinea pig is sick or has mites before introducing them, then ill prob let Totoro see him first because he is calmer with me.


Good luck! 
OMG! You're Rat is called Totoro!! Our first baby was Totoro!! I'd love to see a picture. 

I would show you ours but the photo uploader won't work. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

My first rats ignored the cat like she was a non-being. My next rat was scared of the cat, but after a while she be came used to her. My last rat HATES! the cat. she jumps at the pen wall as kitty walks passed the cage. She will stomp her feet, all pissed off, like a rabbit might . I guess I am saying Its up to the individual, Yet don't expect anything.


----------



## mcbride4227 (Aug 13, 2013)

My family got my little sister a male guniea pig around the same time that I first got Alice, but then I moved out and I never really got to introduce them. So when I moved back in and brought her with me I let them play a tad bit but Alice is a very dominant female and continously tried humping Lucas.. They seemed to get along just fine but Lucas has always been a little scared of her. Now when I had Marley he always seemed to like her, because she was so little and shy. The only problem I've ever had with them is Alice always like to groom Lucas and he doesn't know what to think of that, and she is always trying to check out his teeth and he likes to nibble on her tail. Other then that I don't see a problem with them playing outside of their cages but I would not keep them in the same cage. But just be careful and keep an eye on them when they're together, you never know when something might happen.


----------



## liana (Dec 4, 2013)

RatloverDan said:


> Good luck!
> OMG! You're Rat is called Totoro!! Our first baby was Totoro!! I'd love to see a picture.
> 
> I would show you ours but the photo uploader won't work.
> ...


----------

